# Hello from Rusagonis, NewBrunswick



## MetalStump! (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for accepting me into the group.

I'm an engineering technician who does a lot of machining and 3d printing at work for prototyping, and now have a garage that's big enough to set up a workshop.

It will take a while to find the right section, but help on buying my first machines , both mill and lathe would be appreciated.

If anyone needs helping on building or working on 3d printers, I would be happy to lend a hand....I've built 8 so far and run one at work.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome!  Whereabouts are you located?

Craig


----------



## MetalStump! (Mar 31, 2021)

NewBrunswick.....a little spot outside Fredericton.

I work for an engineering company doing prototype design and fabrication.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome aboard from Calgary. You'll fit right in here


----------



## Brent H (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey @MetalStump! - covid willing I will be in Harvey NB for a few weeks in the summer!!   Welcome!!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Pengfire (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome from another new member!


----------



## Hruul (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2021)

A hearty welcome from Saskatchewan. Enjoy!


----------



## Swharfin' (Apr 1, 2021)

Another Welcome from Alberta MetalStump!


----------



## MetalStump! (Apr 1, 2021)

Well...I think I'm in the right place..quite a nice bunch!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 1, 2021)

Welcome from SK


----------



## Janger (Apr 1, 2021)

MetalStump! said:


> Thanks for accepting me into the group.
> 
> I'm an engineering technician who does a lot of machining and 3d printing at work for prototyping, and now have a garage that's big enough to set up a workshop.
> 
> ...



welcome

When prototyping machining do you prefer using manual or cnc gear? Do you end up making things over and over with small revisions? What do people pay? Is it for companies or individuals?


----------



## MetalStump! (Apr 1, 2021)

I am using manual gear at the time, and I actually enjoy it quite a bit.!! Would love for the company to get a small CNC center.

Right now, because I do all of the modelling, analysis, and interference detection on SOLIDWORKS, I am limited to making parts after I have gotten a design approved by the lead engineer/project manager.

Because I work within a company....it's just my regular paycheck at the time....no extra pay, but some nice benefits for having access to the machines and leftover materials on occasion.



Janger said:


> welcome
> 
> When prototyping machining do you prefer using manual or cnc gear? Do you end up making things over and over with small revisions? What do people pay? Is it for companies or individuals?


----------



## MetalStump! (Apr 1, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK


 Does your screen name have anything to do with things that go......pew pew....???


----------

